# Went to the mill today. Got worms....



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Hauled my log to the mill. He is down with a bad starter.

Tomorrow maybe??

Picked up some "scrap", the guy didn't want is after it
was milled. So he is selling it, $.50 for a 6' piece. I got
four, may get some more tomorrow when I pick my 
stuff up. He has forty or so of these.

How many worm holes are too many worm holes??

These will be clocks...:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That looks like the perfect amount of holes for a nice project to me. I would just make sure the bugs are gone before it goes into the shop. Beautiful wood.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, that's terrific wood ... you lucky guy.

Paul


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

By the way, is that elm or what?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Yellow pine.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

that's some NIIIIICE stuff!!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd make good and sure that the residents are gone before using that wood! Fumigate it or get it in a kiln to treat it.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I'd make good and sure that the residents are gone before using that wood! Fumigate it or get it in a kiln to treat it.


The wood was milled about a year ago and has been
out in the weather since. It was black. I pressure washed
it and all the black came right off, or most did any
way. I blew out the holes as much as I could, it is
cool here, in the forty's and I did not want to spend
a lot of time getting wet...:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I think the critters are long gone...


----------

